# Craigslist/Kijiji Red Flags Compilation - Because We Hate Scammers



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I was thinking perhaps we can share our collective knowledge and experiences all in one thread on the signs that something might be a scam for a safer buying/selling experience.

I am aware of many of the replies that are fishy, but there are always new ones I've never heard of. The classic scams of old - Nigerian prince, divorced/widowed person out of country, overpayment and refund via courier - we're used to and have heard a lot of. They also seem to be decreasing in frequency. But there are some newer things that don't get as much exposure, I feel.

Lately, I've been getting emails from people like (yes, all caps) [email protected] or [email protected] and the content is like this:

"I WOULD LIKE TO BUY, 
PLZ LET ME KNOW"

or

"I am looking for to buy _______ (my item),
plz let me know"

I just ignore it. If the weird emails addresses didn't turn you off already, the content should. I made the mistake of replying back to every single email I got when I first started, and never got replies back on these kinds. What I got were a bunch of spam emails. Toronto is multicultural, so I thought perhaps responses like this were the result of new immigrants responding. Has that ever been the case? Hardly. It's usually damn phishing replies from scammers just wanting to send you viagra emails. It's not worth the gamble for a tiny percentage of honest new immigrants replying to your ad over a much larger percentage of email phishers. 

Some of them are quite smart, and send replies that look fairly normal. I fell for this one quite easily, from a Ramesh Pon, as I forgot to disclose what city to pick up from:

"Where can I pick up"

Again. No reply and ding! I got spam! (As a side note, I just told him the city I was in. I never disclose my address on the first email. I will give a general location, and use the next few replies to judge if a replier is serious or not. If they seem serious, I'll disclose my location and set an appointment.)

My thinking on how to thwart these guys is to put answers to what fishers would normally ask you on your ad. Tell readers that if it's still listed, it's still available. Tell them pickup is in your city. Cash only, face to face. If you still receive replies asking "is this still available?" or whatnot, just ignore it. Why chance a sale to a person who can't read with the risk of giving an email to a phisher?

On the flip side, if you are a buyer, and the seller has not said if the item is still available or not, I find sending emails saying things like "if this item is still available, I would be interested" works wonders. Don't say things a possible phisher might say. Reword, and be a little more eloquent if you have to. Above all, have correct grammar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

On all my ads I put a note stating that I'll only reply to emails that accompany a phone number and all others will be deleted. The odd time, I'll respond if the responder looks legit and doesn't have a phone number but my reply is "do you have a phone number?". This must work because I never get spam with my ads.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I could see that working very well. In a perfect world, you'd never have to give out your email and only truly serious buyers would respond. However, don't you think it turns some serious buyers away? I don't give my phone number out on Kijiji readily, unless someone has scheduled an appointment with me. I really don't want telemarketers getting my number (not saying you are, but as an example, should a phisher be looking for phone numbers that way).


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> I could see that working very well. In a perfect world, you'd never have to give out your email and only truly serious buyers would respond. However, don't you think it turns some serious buyers away? I don't give my phone number out on Kijiji readily, unless someone has scheduled an appointment with me. I really don't want telemarketers getting my number (not saying you are, but as an example, should a phisher be looking for phone numbers that way).


I absolutely hate ads that ask for phone numbers. The whole purpose of my buying and selling online is because I don't want to have to bother with talking to someone on the phone. It's so much more time-consuming than an email that I can write and send at my leisure.

If I'm really interested in an item and the seller asks for a number, I'll give them one but ask that they specifically not call me. I don't mind proving that I'm a human, but I really hate getting into phone conversations with strangers over a nothing sale that could much more easily be completed via email.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> I could see that working very well. In a perfect world, you'd never have to give out your email and only truly serious buyers would respond. However, don't you think it turns some serious buyers away? I don't give my phone number out on Kijiji readily, unless someone has scheduled an appointment with me. I really don't want telemarketers getting my number (not saying you are, but as an example, should a phisher be looking for phone numbers that way).


It's never been a problem. I usually sell my items within a week. The only thing that took longer was a Traynor amp that took a few months but there was no interest in it at all.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I have to laugh at the nonsense requiring someone to provide a phone number. Reminds me when I worked for an automotive marketing consultant and they were helping setup one of the first "online" car selling sites. And yes the quote marks around online are very deliberate as their concept of selling online was to show the car and then to tell the person browsing the site to call a 1-800 number for a price and to complete the sale. Moronic at best. Oh and that site launched to massive publicity, but needless to say sank with much less fanfare.

Having said that, I do tend to view kijijijijijijijijijijijijij and its ilk as not so much online buying as online advertising. Mostly the sale is completed face-to-face rather than the whole process being conducted online.

Anyway, this is a diversion and I look forward to seeing more on what the online scammers and chancers are up to.

Neil


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I resent being asked for my telephone number too... I think the sellers actually believe that I am signalling that I'm "serious" if I comply with their request. But it seems to me that what they are _really_ signalling is _their_ greater comfort in speaking about their gear rather than expressing it in an email. After all, you can be just as trustworthy or untrustworthy over the phone as over the net. A con is a con - if you're dealing with a practised scammer, they can sound very reassuring indeed. I try not to rely on tone of voice alone.

In the end, I prefer to deal with details via email - hash out a price and get all my questions answered, etc. Then, once I'm confident that things are going reasonably well, I'm happy to exchange numbers and speak to a seller, just prior to our meeting up. Usually that's how it goes with good exchanges. I've met some pretty cool people that way and have done repeat business with more than one based off of a good initial exchange.

As for being asked to deal with a seller's agent or best friend or whomever because _he's_ currenty out of town/working overseas/exploring the surface of Mars, that's my signal to cut loose and scram - too many conditions attached right from the get-go and I smell a scam.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am not very experienced at on line buying/selling, but I do have a hotmail account that I use for everything that needs a form filled out. It only takes a few minutes to set up an account. I would think it would be a wise move to open up an account somewhere (hotmail, gmail, yahoo, whatever) and use it for your Kijiji/CL dealings only. After the sale/purchase, the account could be closed or abandoned. FWIW, I would put in the ad "CASH TRANSACTION ONLY" to discourage any of these scams. If you are busy on a boat off shore, too bad, you lose.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

On the flip side... Recently I made a major score for the whole sum of $75 which included two sweet vintage mics, a vintage amp, a rare speaker enclosure and a box full of cables of various sizes- why? Because I sent my tele # to the seller. He called and I quote; "I only respond to those with tele#'s because I know they are real people not kids/jerks on a computer"

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

DW


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maxer said:


> I resent being asked for my telephone number too... I think the sellers actually believe that I am signalling that I'm "serious" if I comply with their request. But it seems to me that what they are _really_ signalling is _their_ greater comfort in speaking about their gear rather than expressing it in an email. After all, you can be just as trustworthy or untrustworthy over the phone as over the net. A con is a con - if you're dealing with a practised scammer, they can sound very reassuring indeed. I try not to rely on tone of voice alone.
> 
> In the end, I prefer to deal with details via email - hash out a price and get all my questions answered, etc. Then, once I'm confident that things are going reasonably well, I'm happy to exchange numbers and speak to a seller, just prior to our meeting up. Usually that's how it goes with good exchanges. I've met some pretty cool people that way and have done repeat business with more than one based off of a good initial exchange.
> 
> As for being asked to deal with a seller's agent or best friend or whomever because _he's_ currenty out of town/working overseas/exploring the surface of Mars, that's my signal to cut loose and scram - too many conditions attached right from the get-go and I smell a scam.


I don't have time for all that. There are too many tire kickers out there. I'm not selling a $40,000.00 car or a $300,000.00 house; just a guitar or an amp. If you're serious, give me your phone number. If you're not serious enough to do that, don't waste my time. This system has never failed me yet.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Similarly, if a seller tells me they have no time to address my concerns, I have no time to do business with them. I consider it an article of good faith.

_Vive le différence._


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I am selling and buying less on Kijiji. Its getting to a point where its not even worth the effort. A minority of idiots out there are making it harder and more difficult for us honest people who have things for sale. I really look hard and long before contacting anyone today. 
I prefer dealing with people on forums.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't have time for all that. There are too many tire kickers out there. I'm not selling a $40,000.00 car or a $300,000.00 house; just a guitar or an amp. If you're serious, give me your phone number. If you're not serious enough to do that, don't waste my time. This system has never failed me yet.


See, I don't have time for phone calls. It's easier for me to send an email at 3am or whenever I feel than to schedule a phone call when I'm busy at work, or at rehearsal or whatever. To each their own, though. I can see why you'd prefer the phone, but I'd much rather deal with emails. An added bonus to an email thread is that you have a record of the dialogue in case there are any issues (guy shows up offering $60 when you'd agreed on $80, etc.)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> See, I don't have time for phone calls. It's easier for me to send an email at 3am or whenever I feel than to schedule a phone call when I'm busy at work, or at rehearsal or whatever. To each their own, though. I can see why you'd prefer the phone, but I'd much rather deal with emails. An added bonus to an email thread is that you have a record of the dialogue in case there are any issues (guy shows up offering $60 when you'd agreed on $80, etc.)


I fully understand those points because in my business, this is what I prefer as well, for the reasons you state above. 

But when it comes to selling things I want to phone number to stop all the "tire kickers" emailing with their unending questions. I don't mind receiving an email from a potential buyer but put your phone number on your email to prove you're serious.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't have time for all that. There are too many tire kickers out there. I'm not selling a $40,000.00 car or a $300,000.00 house; just a guitar or an amp. If you're serious, give me your phone number. If you're not serious enough to do that, don't waste my time. This system has never failed me yet.


I tend to be with you on this point. When an ad up on Kijiji I just want to get the transaction done with as little hassle as possible. Waiting for a follow up email from someone (or multiple people) who's already expressed interest is frustrating if they don't check their mail, or only check it every few days or are just plain lazy or stupid (if you've done Kijiji sales more than a few times then you know these clowns!)
A brief phone conversation at a mutually convenient time does a few things. 
1. You and the buyer/seller get a better sense of the person's intentions and trustworthiness. Plus you establish a phone record in case their intentions are less than honourable. 
2. You move the sale along quickly, agree/disagree to any offers, set up a time and place and requirements for the deal, give directions etc.. 
3. You have an immediate contact number in case the proposed meeting time is interrupted by anything.
These steps can take forever if someone doesn't check or respond to their emails for days at a time. It happens more than you'd think it should!

I get that it's more convenient to stay "cloaked" behind and email address. I'm not averse to a brief email response without phone contact info for the buyer and seller to establish genuine interest but once that's done I like a number and a commitment to the deal. I don't need a pen pal. 

The best sales experiences I've had are with people who readily give their contact info when asked. They're more communicative and I feel much more secure about meeting them. 

If your preferred method of Kijiji dealing is strictly by email that's cool but clear, concise and timely communication is KEY! 
If one is not willing to give out phone info that's fine but for the sake of sanity please be very detailed and explicit about your intentions, questions, offers, meeting place/time and most importantly CHECK AND RESPOND TO YOUR DAMN EMAIL! (I mean YOU in the general sense not to anyone here specifically) :food-smiley-004:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I don't need a pen pal. :food-smiley-004:


I laugh every time I hear you say this !!

Timeliness and details certainly are the basics of good communication.

My question: "Would you like to meet at a local Tim Horton's of your choice?" "Please tell me which location and when (day and time)"

Seller's response: "Sure"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've found the best sales experiences to be when people readily give me their phone numbers _without_ me asking for it. If you really want to show you're serious, that's one way of getting my attention. It's also very useful for me, as I exclusively use a Blackberry. Emails go immediately to my phone, and if it comes with a number, I can almost immediately get back to you. 

Obviously, scammers don't ever provide phone numbers.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

greco said:


> I laugh every time I hear you say this !!
> 
> Timeliness and details certainly are the basics of good communication.
> 
> ...


I regularly facepalm at the level of reading comprehension some people on the classifieds have.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Callers vs. Emailers*

Sounds like we should do a poll to separate the callers from the emailers. Something like:

When I am a Kijiji/CL seller:


I only deal with buyers by email (optionally with a phone # exchange/call as last step)
I prefer email, but phone is ok as well 
I only deal with buyers by phone 
I prefer phone, but email is fine 
I don't care, email or phone is fine, just get 'er done 
I only communicate with smoke signals, if you can't be bothered to learn that, you're not a serious buyer 
other 
 
... and similar for "When I am a Kijiji/CL buyer"

Thoughts? I've never done a poll, anyone else want to give it a shot?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> I tend to be with you on this point. When an ad up on Kijiji I just want to get the transaction done with as little hassle as possible. Waiting for a follow up email from someone (or multiple people) who's already expressed interest is frustrating if they don't check their mail, or only check it every few days or are just plain lazy or stupid (if you've done Kijiji sales more than a few times then you know these clowns!)
> A brief phone conversation at a mutually convenient time does a few things.
> 1. You and the buyer/seller get a better sense of the person's intentions and trustworthiness. Plus you establish a phone record in case their intentions are less than honourable.
> 2. You move the sale along quickly, agree/disagree to any offers, set up a time and place and requirements for the deal, give directions etc..
> ...


Very succinctly put. You covered the points excellently.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

LexxM3 said:


> Sounds like we should do a poll to separate the callers from the emailers. Something like:
> 
> When I am a Kijiji/CL seller:
> 
> ...


 That's a great Idea!


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I fully understand those points because in my business, this is what I prefer as well, for the reasons you state above.
> 
> But when it comes to selling things I want to phone number to stop all the "tire kickers" emailing with their unending questions. I don't mind receiving an email from a potential buyer but put your phone number on your email to prove you're serious.



+1 on that, Stead. Without a credential such as a phone number, the anonymity provided by the lists gives them licence to pester you with questions sent one-at-a-time.

I usually check their mail address, to determine if there is even a hint of relevance, such as a name that seems realistic - not always helpful, but sometimes.
Also, I have found that email, followed up by voice via cellphones, can offer texting to provide en-route timing or location details when meeting.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

J-75 said:


> +1 on that, Stead. Without a credential such as a phone number, the anonymity provided by the lists gives them licence to pester you with questions sent one-at-a-time.
> 
> I usually check their mail address, to determine if there is even a hint of relevance, such as a name that seems realistic - not always helpful, but sometimes.
> Also, I have found that email, followed up by voice via cellphones, can offer texting to provide en-route timing or location details when meeting.


I sometimes go even further. I google the email address. Just want to see, 
a) If it is real.
b) that there are not any warnings about the owner.

As for phone vs email, I prefer a combination. Initially, strictly email, but for final details once agreement has been reached, I prefer the phone.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

urko99 said:


> That's a great Idea!


ditto. Poll added

I wish there was a way to change the title of the thread, as it's evolved into a more general thread.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Well it happened again, this week-end I snagged a nice 1960 vintage amp for about half of ebay value. The seller said he called me because out of the dozens of responses he had to the ad he placed on Friday night, I was the only one who gave a telephone number. 

DW


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

You all know how I feel.
But that being said, I really don't understand phonecalls after midnight.
What's all that about?
Just, answer the damn ad people!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Maxer said:


> I resent being asked for my telephone number too... I think the sellers actually believe that I am signalling that I'm "serious" if I comply with their request. But it seems to me that what they are _really_ signalling is _their_ greater comfort in speaking about their gear rather than expressing it in an email. After all, you can be just as trustworthy or untrustworthy over the phone as over the net. A con is a con - if you're dealing with a practised scammer, they can sound very reassuring indeed. I try not to rely on tone of voice alone.
> 
> In the end, I prefer to deal with details via email - hash out a price and get all my questions answered, etc. Then, once I'm confident that things are going reasonably well, I'm happy to exchange numbers and speak to a seller, just prior to our meeting up. Usually that's how it goes with good exchanges. I've met some pretty cool people that way and have done repeat business with more than one based off of a good initial exchange.



That is exactly how I've conducted all my CL / Kijiji transactions both buying and selling. Telephone numbers exchanged prior to meeting up incase someone is delayed or has to cancel last minute.

I haven't had any issues (knock on wood) and have ended up having some great "gear" conversations once we meet face to face.

I don't want to give out my phone number in the early stages, who knows who you're giving it to.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

bzrkrage said:


> You all know how I feel.
> But that being said, I really don't understand phonecalls after midnight.
> What's all that about?
> Just, answer the damn ad people!


I once made the mistake of posting my phone number with that feature they have on Kijiji. I got a call at 12 midnight-ish from a guy telling me the listing was in the wrong section. 
Thanks I guess? Timing couldn't have been better!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> I don't want to give out my phone number in the early stages, who knows who you're giving it to.


Unless you have an unlisted phone number for some reason or only have a cell number, what does it matter? Anyone can get your number from canada411.com.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

This just in! I've been getting these kinds of emails lately. 

From: Durland Benko
9:59:10 PM appreciate you being honest in the posting have some questions for you bro. someone stole my phone tho so do you mind communicating via email -> [email protected]

From: Brandau Miyashiro
10:41:09 PM if i told you that i fell in love with your listing will you believe me? well here i am and my cell is broken so get back at me only on this thing -> [email protected]

Oooo I hate them email farmers. I didn't specify that I wanted phone calls only.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Pretty funny names those would-be email harvesters are using, too. Really makes me want to reply to good ole "Brandau." Such a shame there's been a rash of broken phones, too.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to give out my phone number in the early stages, who knows who you're giving it to.
> ...


I only have a cell phone. How would they get your name to do a 411 search? 

I never give out my surname in CL / Kijiji dealings.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> I only have a cell phone. How would they get your name to do a 411 search?





> _or only have a cell number_


^^^^ I said that in my post. You must have been reading too fast again.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maxer said:


> Pretty funny names those would-be email harvesters are using, too. Really makes me want to reply to good ole "Brandau." Such a shame there's been a rash of broken phones, too.


I guess Mr. Tienzen Wang or a widowed Mrs. Lien Bixhua no longer work against anyone. Time to sound German/Japanese. And I believe scammers when they say their phones are broken. They must be using those expensive iPhones and Androids that break if you drop it slightly.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > I only have a cell phone. How would they get your name to do a 411 search?
> ...


I was confirming your hypothesis.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't buy or sell anything on Kijiji or CraigsList. Problem solved.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

It depends for me. If someone is clear on their ad with all the applicable details and a price, I'm fine sending my number. But if someone doesn't have that detail but insists on a number I won't even consider their ad. 

Most of my questions will take the user stopping and checking the item for sale so a phone call does nothing to help that. Especially if I want a picture of something. And I've dealt with far too many guys that have a delusional idea of the value of their gear and I don't want to have an annoying conversation where they get defensive because they don't know the difference between "designed by the "brand" Custom Shop" and "made by the CS". 

We've got a guy on Toronto Craigslist that has great gear that just sits because he refuses to put up a price, insists on phone numbers in any and all replies, and if you do talk to him you quickly realize he has a delusional idea of the value of his gear. I'm interested in some of his gear, but since I can't at least find out a price without having to talk to him I won't because it's not worth the hassle to just find out it's another piece of gear he's priced 40% too high.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> I don't buy or sell anything on Kijiji or CraigsList. Problem solved.


Wow. Thanks for contributing this.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> We've got a guy on Toronto Craigslist that has great gear that just sits because he refuses to put up a price, insists on phone numbers in any and all replies, and if you do talk to him you quickly realize he has a delusional idea of the value of his gear. I'm interested in some of his gear, but since I can't at least find out a price without having to talk to him I won't because it's not worth the hassle to just find out it's another piece of gear he's priced 40% too high.


Yep, I've seen this same guy posting and reposting the same (often nice) guitars. It's clear from the chronic repetition of ads for the same gear that he's not moving product - meaning his prices are too high, meaning he's not "getting" current market conditions, meaning he's too stubborn for his own good. By not posting any prices and by demanding his way or the highway he's cutting out a significant swathe of his potential market. He must think that he'll still make make off like a bandit any day now, I guess. He's free to continue in that manner but I have to admit it's pretty annoying. I generally sigh and move on.

Sometimes, with other sellers, it's clear they're newbies. They want as much money as possible for their stuff but they don't yet understand that certain brand names, like it or not, suffer from bad resale values. I cut these types lots of slack because, let's face it, everyone wants to reclaim as much as possible. There's tons of parents out there who bought a guitar for young Jimmy or Jenny, only to realize a few weeks or months down the road that there's simply zero interest - they've moved on.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah Vince, yes he does have some nice gear. He used to have a studio and that's where most of it came from and I would die for that '66 Traynor YGA-1 Signature he has. If you met him, you might think he's a nice guy. A couple of things, he sells gear to "other" markets that in fact does pay his prices. He's all sticky about the tele number thing because over the years he's developed a few stalkers who harass him endlessly flagging his ad's and generally being a pain in the ass.

DW


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

TheRumRunner said:


> Ah Vince, yes he does have some nice gear. He used to have a studio and that's where most of it came from and I would die for that '66 Traynor YGA-1 Signature he has. If you met him, you might think he's a nice guy. A couple of things, he sells gear to "other" markets that in fact does pay his prices. He's all sticky about the tele number thing because over the years he's developed a few stalkers who harass him endlessly flagging his ad's and generally being a pain in the ass.
> 
> DW


Yeah, I sent him an offer that I thought was reasonable for his YGA, but I never heard back from him (I provided my # but told him not to call me). I also want his Squier JV Strat, the Sherwood Green Strat and the 70's Blonde Strat


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> It depends for me. If someone is clear on their ad with all the applicable details and a price, I'm fine sending my number. But if someone doesn't have that detail but insists on a number I won't even consider their ad.
> 
> Most of my questions will take the user stopping and checking the item for sale so a phone call does nothing to help that. Especially if I want a picture of something. And I've dealt with far too many guys that have a delusional idea of the value of their gear and I don't want to have an annoying conversation where they get defensive because they don't know the difference between "designed by the "brand" Custom Shop" and "made by the CS".
> 
> We've got a guy on Toronto Craigslist that has great gear that just sits because he refuses to put up a price, insists on phone numbers in any and all replies, and if you do talk to him you quickly realize he has a delusional idea of the value of his gear. I'm interested in some of his gear, but since I can't at least find out a price without having to talk to him I won't because it's not worth the hassle to just find out it's another piece of gear he's priced 40% too high.


i know exactly who you mean. he has had some nice stuff but i never consider contacting him. i notice that there is another guy who posts ads for stuff downtown near the eaton ctr. twice i have responded to his ads and he didn't show. once for a strat that was reasonably priced, and i forget the other thing. both times were after work, and commuting back and forth by ttc takes up my whole night. i swear i wanna knee cap that guy.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've bought a few gear related things off of Kijiji, I haven't sold anything though.
Email first, then once we've established that both of us are sort of normal, then we exchanged phone numbers.
If I get a sense from first contact that they are "off", they're not getting my number.

I've seen some stuff up for months without a change in the asking price too, pass.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sulphur said:


> I've seen some stuff up for months without a change in the asking price too, pass.


i can name a few guitars i've been seeing for more than 2 yrs now.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> i can name a few guitars i've been seeing for more than 2 yrs now.


OK...

I admit to curiosity. Links?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've never really bothered with Craigslist or Kijiji. There's something about having strangers come to the house that makes me uncomfortable. I always feel like their casing the joint.

Like all of us, I get the people trying to sell me a natural gas package or time sharing or whatever. When they start with the "Wow this place is really nice....." I always see dollar signs in their eyes.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I've never really bothered with Craigslist or Kijiji. There's something about having strangers come to the house that makes me uncomfortable. I always feel like their casing the joint.
> 
> Like all of us, I get the people trying to sell me a natural gas package or time sharing or whatever. When they start with the "Wow this place is really nice....." I always see dollar signs in their eyes.


I agree - I generally prefer to deliver anything I sell or meet in the middle. I have to get really good vibes to actually invite a stranger to my home...I'd hate to have to shoot someone accidentally on purpose. ;-)

I keep posting stuff on kijiji, but I'm getting so fed up with Kijidiots that I can't be bothered most of the time. I avoid Craigslist like the plague. I've found that here in Quebec Lespacs is a better way to go - you actually have to pay to list, so it weeds out the scammers a bit...you still have the MSRP - taxes mentality on prices though. I offered a guy $750 on there for a 5 year old Tele last year - he was aksing $1000. His argument - I paid a thousand plus tax, and I spent $30 in gas going back and forth to the store to buy it...plus I just put a brand new set of $6.50 strings on it...he wouldn't budge, I wouldn't waste anymore of my time.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

allanr said:


> OK...
> 
> I admit to curiosity. Links?


 they're not up all the time, but one is a roxbury similar to the one i had. the guy is asking almost what they cost new. ive spoken with the guy a few times. he just doesn't want to accept his guitar isn't worth 90% just because he kept it real nice. 
that's why he keeps re posting it every now and again. cause it's in the case, under his bed even still.
the other one is a certain epi les paul that the guy is asking for the new price, claiming it's rare, etc. i recognize the guy cause he's been using the same pic all this time. i've mentioned him in other threads that i remember from over a year ago.


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

Coming from a Canadian who's been working in Los Angeles area for the past 3 years, I have some observations to share.

I grew up to be a Canadian, and I didn't notice any of this until I've been down here for a while, that many Canadians (including myself) are too..... What's the word I'm looking for.....

*Withdrawn*?

Many of us enjoy too much of our comfort zone. We begin to nick pick wordings and gestures from emails, and often times being overly sensitive or misreading them. For some unknown reason, Canadians developed a resistance to old fashioned phone communication. I recall when I used to work in a large corporation in Canada as an engineer, 99% of my communication was done via emails. That was the way I learned to work and even developed a hatred for when my telephone rang, I felt very bothersome and annoyed.

Fast forward to working in LA, with clients from East to West Coasts, things are completely different here. I'm on the phone all day, that's how they do business here. They are aggressive, efficient, and get the job done. People here don't want to read long, formal emails, let alone responding in the same fashion. If you want something, pick up the phone, go and get it. If you want get a sale, drive to the client and knock on their door. That's how business is done.

The point of all this is, most Craigslist ads here demands a phone number. I've grown used to giving out my # if I'm serious about buying it, and instead of writing 30 emails back and forth trying to describe the guitar in detail (admit it, I know you've done this), I honestly don't know why we do things this way in Canada, or how anything ever gets done. Down here, one 5 minute call and we're done. I know everything I need to know about the guitar and we can get a great feel for the other party. If I don't like his tone or feel like he's being dishonest, that's the end of it. No time or room for scammers here.

I've met and dealt with many people here who write emails or text messages considered to be sub-par by most Canadian standards - short, brief, impolite, undescriptive, only after when I met them in person, they are really genuinely wonderful people who became long time friends.

So my suggestion is, loosen up guys! Give out your # or pick up the call, it really isn't that big of a deal! :food-smiley-004:

Howi


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

allanr said:


> OK...
> 
> I admit to curiosity. Links?


On kijiji search Tokai - any tokai in North York, here's one, but all his ads just stay on forever - well over 2 years and even when you give him your phone number and a more than reasonable offer, he shoots back some stupid price like 1.75 times it's max value - he, like many others, is waiting for that one in 10,000 known as a pigeon, grey and feathered, pockets everywhere full to overflowing with cash...


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Jimmy_D said:


> On kijiji search Tokai - any tokai in North York, here's one, but all his ads just stay on forever - well over 2 years and even when you give him your phone number and a more than reasonable offer, he shoots back some stupid price like 1.75 times it's max value - he, like many others, is waiting for that one in 10,000 known as a pigeon, grey and feathered, pockets everywhere full to overflowing with cash...


Or low ball offers,then email back and no response......


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Percy said:


> Or low ball offers,then email back and no response......


Okay, but you're probably dreaming and further exemplifying my point but seeing as you want to get specific...here's the bottom line, $900 dollars for a springy sound is not lowball, it's a more than reasonable offer... an offer that with almost no effort I could buy said guitar from Japan and have it shipped and still have money in my pocket .

That's the issue here, like I said, you're just hanging around waiting for a pigeon, kijiji is just a high-price-store-front, there's no intention to sell unless it's a "highball" offer and if it cost even a dollar a week to post there the adverts would never have run for years, period. 

If you were correct and those guitars are worth what is being asked, then they wouldn't have been on kijiji for the last two years with no takers, so thanks for demonstrating my point.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

who would pay $900 for a tokai strat? that's insane


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> who would pay $900 for a tokai strat? that's insane


I too was in disbelief: there's two selling, $1100 and $1800 respectively in the GTA... the Second Coming approaches!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

elliottmoose said:


> I too was in disbelief: there's two selling, $1100 and $1800 respectively in the GTA... the Second Coming approaches!


$1800?!?! Shit, when did the copies get that much more expensive than the real deal? I can buy 5-6 MIJ Fenders with that kind of money!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

for 1800 i can buy 2 mia strats and a decent tube amp, less taxes


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Where have you guys been since 1979???... there isn’t but 1 in 100 new MIA strats or 1 in 1000 MIM strats that would compare to a Tokai springy sound strat, or even a goldstar made up to 1985.

You can call them what they are, copies, but Fender hasn’t made a strat that compares to what Tokai made between ‘78 and ‘85, since before the mid-60’s, you’ll have to read up on it boys.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

No one is denying that they play well; our point is that $1800 is WAY overpriced.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

exactly! my roxbury was easily sweeter than any LP studio, but aint nobody trying to pay a grand for it.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

No Strat of any type is worth anywhere near that money to me so I'm not disagreeing, the one in the Kijij link I posted above, came back with $1300 asking price, nonsense.

As for the rest of it, comparing a new roxbury to a new LP studio is not the same as comparing a springy sound to a strat made by Fender that same year - check the spec's on the Tokai's from that year and you'll see the Fender models get smoked. The Tokai is truly better, materials, workmanship, finish, pups, hardware - everything. While you may get your roxbury to play beter than some studio's, I can assure the comparison ends there - the roxbury does not have a single component that is better than the Gibby.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> my roxbury was easily sweeter than any LP studio


ehh you're really stretching it there IMO. 



Jimmy_D said:


> As for the rest of it, comparing a new roxbury to a new LP studio is not the same as comparing a springy sound to a strat made by Fender that same year - check the spec's on the Tokai's from that year and you'll see the Fender models get smoked. The Tokai is truly better, materials, workmanship, finish, pups, hardware - everything.


Sure, from that era, I would agree with you. The CBS Fenders have a bad rep for a reason. But let's move a few years forward. What about the Squier JV models? And the Squier SQ series? (I would also not pay $1000 for those guitars)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Can we define "Springy Sound" ?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Can we define "Springy Sound" ?


check that, it is the name of the model. I was thinking we were defining its sound or something


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Jimmy_D said:


> No Strat of any type is worth anywhere near that money to me so I'm not disagreeing, the one in the Kijij link I posted above, came back with $1300 asking price, nonsense.
> 
> As for the rest of it, comparing a new roxbury to a new LP studio is not the same as comparing a springy sound to a strat made by Fender that same year - check the spec's on the Tokai's from that year and you'll see the Fender models get smoked. The Tokai is truly better, materials, workmanship, finish, pups, hardware - everything. While you may get your roxbury to play beter than some studio's, I can assure the comparison ends there - the roxbury does not have a single component that is better than the Gibby.


certainly not right out of the box it wasn't. i never said it was. _by the time i was done w/it_, all the specs including wood, workmanship, overall fit & finish were equal or better. but that's not the point, anyhow. my point was, you can make a lesser brand guitar as nice as pie, but it wont increase the value to equal a premium brand.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nigerian princes like Kijiji bargains too!!!


:,(


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nigerian princes are so last decade!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

dmc69 said:


> Nigerian princes are so last decade!



View attachment 3707


btw, i dig your avatar. it's very cool


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks. It's Finn from Adventure Time. Yeah, I have a soft spot for cartoons.


----------



## Stringtown (Jul 16, 2013)

I recently got a reply on one of my ads with the guy basically telling me that he will have someone pick up my guitar for him and ship it to him via western union. The email I then got when I decided to go a bit further into the transaction looked something like this: 

You have received a PayPal Payment of *$1,500.00 CAD *from XXXXXXXXXXX).

_A temporary hold has been placed on this__ transaction!

_​As mentioned in the receipt of Payment and as per New PayPal Payment policy, we have fully debited the total amount (above) from the buyer's account which includes the buyer's shipper's pick up fees.

In order to complete this transaction and get the funds approved in your account. You are to send *$450.00 CAD *to the shipping company through a *Western Union Outlet*, and notify our customer care service with a scanned copy of the western union receipt (It should be sent in JPG format).

*NOTE*: This is important as a security measure to ensure safety of this transaction.Also an additional fees of *$100.00.CAD* has been added for the Western Union Charges by XXXXXXXXX


Please, find below the name and address of the shipping company's agent whom you are to send the funds would be sent via *Western Union Money Transfer*.

Click Here Locate Nearest Western Union Office


*Transport Company "**Freight** Forwarder**"
*
Name: Ojo Ayorinde,
Address: No 7 Alafia layout,
City: Abeokuta,
State: Ogun State,
Country: Nigeria.
postcode:234039.


If you guys get an email that looks like this, report it as fishing asap. I decided to copy paste the title of the email on to google and saw that I wasn't the first one they tried this on.... Luckily I saw this before doing any payment. If the buyer wants to pay you through paypal, it will be automatic, there wont be a need for you to send them money through Western Union or whatever...

Just a heads up, hopefully that helps someone.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Stringtown. 
Generally, if you do a PayPal transaction and they "buyer" asks you to send a deposit to Western Union (or any other courier) and ship with them, you should AVOID LIKE THE PLAGUE. Also, make sure the money actually gets into your PayPal account before sending anything.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

RETRACTED - looks like I was in error in pointing this one out

Gibby fake alert. 


Check out the pot alignment and head stock logo, never mind the excuse that the frets were replaced (convenient way of explaining the lack of nibs) to make it play better.

Help us flag this guy.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...1960-Reissue-Gibson-Custom-W0QQAdIdZ504747442

DW


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> The CBS Fenders have a bad rep for a reason. But let's move a few years forward. What about the Squier JV models? And the Squier SQ series? (I would also not pay $1000 for those guitars)


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion on these guitars, its their money, they don't have to buy them. I have an early 1982 Squire JV Export model I bought used in early 1983 and wouldn't part with it for 1000 bucks. Great well made guitars. Plenty of people agree and I've seen these sell for more than 2 grand (I saw one sell for 2500 last year or the year before through the JV Forum) Later Squiers and SQ's I have no idea about them though....


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TheRumRunner said:


> Gibby fake alert.
> 
> 
> Check out the pot alignment and head stock logo, never mind the excuse that the frets were replaced (convenient way of explaining the lack of nibs) to make it play better.
> ...


You 100% sure about that? If you're right, someone went to an awful lot of trouble - they even have the R0 branded in the control cavity, which is correct for what it's represented as. Also, I can't see evidence that there are no nibs.....


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

This is a link to his other auctions-does not appear to be a scam to me

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ3560224


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry, but that guitar is a real Gibson. 



TheRumRunner said:


> Gibby fake alert.
> 
> 
> Check out the pot alignment and head stock logo, never mind the excuse that the frets were replaced (convenient way of explaining the lack of nibs) to make it play better.
> ...


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

rollingdam said:


> This is a link to his other auctions-does not appear to be a scam to me
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ3560224


He's got some nice guitars. But that Traynor YCV-15BLUE... me wants.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

The seller has changed or deleted some pics, when I saw that advert early this morning there was a close-up shot of the fret board around the middle of the neck and it was clear there were no nibs. Looks fine from what I can see now, that pic may have been causing him issues as people immediately assume it's a fake and report him.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes he has changed a number of the pics and the description, including the the close up head stock shot which showed what looked like a taped over area around the logo. The new ad shows what appears to be legit markings. Very strange - as always, buyer caution is advised and I would be more than happy to eat my words if it was legit.

DW


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

It's legit. He also has a nice R0 and GC '62 SG Standard for sale as well.


----------

